# Repurposing a DirecTV DECA Adapter for MOCA?



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm transitioning from DTV and their DVR to TiVo with an OTA antenna. I'm currently feeding the TiVo with one of those Netgear ethernet over powerline adapters. I use them for other applications in the house where and they've worked better than wifi and are cost-effective.

Evidently, the power outlet near the TV where the TiVo lacks the mojo needed for a speedy connection. It works consistently, but it's noticeably slower. The light on the adapter is red which means the connection is not good.

I've looked at MOCA, but it's awfully spendy to get into with the basic Actiontec kit at $150. Not to mention that it's backordered for 2-4 weeks...

Now, leftover from my DTV install, I have one of these DECA Broadband Router Kits (the $49 one - the DCCK). I would guess that if I hooked it from my main router into one of the two coax lines that run to my main TV (I only need one for the OTA antenna that feeds the TiVo) and bought another one for the end near the TV, I should have a "poor man's" MOCA setup. Am I correct?

The primary benefit I can see with the MOCA kit is that it _combines_ TV and data at one end, feeds it over a coax cable, and then splits it at the other so you can feed both a TV and an ethernet connection. The DECA adapter, OTOH, effectively turns the coax into an ethernet cable and back again at the other end.

Since I have TWO coax hookups behind the TV, I'd be fine with this since I have no need to combine and then un-combine data and video on one line.

Or I could be completely crazy and none of this will work.

So, can I buy another one of these DCCK adapters and solve my problem?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

You can buy a couple of Verizon Actiontec routers and put them in bridge mode. They handle MoCa just fine and can double as a wireless access point if you need it. They go for $20-30 on Ebay.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> You can buy a couple of Verizon Actiontec routers and put them in bridge mode. They handle MoCa just fine and can double as a wireless access point if you need it. They go for $20-30 on Ebay.


Are you talking about these? That's brilliant.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottE22 said:


> Are you talking about these? That's brilliant.


Yes. They work great.

That particular listing doesn't come with power supplies. Not all of the power supplies are the same on these things. I have Rev. C and F units and the C has a different size power supply than the F. I have no idea what size the E units use. I went to RadioShack for a power supply for the C unit. They wanted $50!! I found one on Amazon for $8 shipped with Prime.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

I noticed that selling the power supplies separately has become the go-to money-making strategy. Did you find an ActionTec specific one on Amazon or a generic?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottE22 said:


> I noticed that selling the power supplies separately has become the go-to money-making strategy. Did you find an ActionTec specific one on Amazon or a generic?


I found a generic. It works fine.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

If you happen to have an Amazon link to that, I would appreciate it.


----------



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Directv deca works fine one at router other at whatever you want to have ethernet. I have read several places this would not work, but just got done trying works flawless. Cheap alternative to get ethernet around the house with just coax cable.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

darrin75 said:


> Directv deca works fine one at router other at whatever you want to have ethernet. I have read several places this would not work, but just got done trying works flawless. Cheap alternative to get ethernet around the house with just coax cable.


It does not work if there is also a cable signal on the line. DECA uses the very low end of the frequency spectrum compared to MOCA and DECA gets drowned out with CATV on the line


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I have Actiontec's set up on all three of our TiVos for Moca and they work fantastic. Much better than going wifi


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Slight Hijack....

I've got DirecTV and DECA feeding 3 receivers in my house over my coax. I have other outlets currently unterminated that run back to my common room where my SWM and drops run to. My Internet is via cable, but on a separate, single feed direct from the CableCo to the modem so no signal at all on the house coax (due to having DTV).

My router is an Apple Airport Extreme in the basement and while the coverage is ok on the main floor, it's spotty at the opposite end of the house (from the router) and the 2nd floor and outside are pitiful. Today I have an Airport Express in wireless bridge mode to try and extend the wireless range but it's not working well as it dramatically slows down the bandwidth to the wireless clients connecting to it.

It sounds like I could use something DECA compatible to turn one of my unterminated coax runs into a hard wired connection for the Airport Express. If yes, what specifically would I need to get for that?

Thanks!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Need one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-D...in_0&hash=item2a20646954&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

compnurd said:


> Need one of these
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-D...in_0&hash=item2a20646954&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1156


Didn't even think of that, nice. I've got one now for my DECA net->Internet connection so it make sense. Just picked up one off ebay to give it a go, thanks!

KD


----------

